# Tàng kinh cát > Chương trình cad, cam, cnc v.v... >  GIÁO TRÌNH, TÀI LIỆU MIỄN PHÍ PHẦN MỀM CAD/CAM/CAE, CNC - BKMech

## BKMech Co.,ltd

Chào các bạn, mình sưu tầm được chút tài liệu cho các phần mềm CAD/CAM/CAE,CNC. Mọi người quan tâm cùng theo dõi và đóng góp nhé!
Chúc các bạn thành công!
http://www.bkmech.com.vn/kien-thuc-ky-thuat.html

----------

thanhvinh

----------


## BKMech Co.,ltd

Nhớ lưu vào bạn nhé. Có thời gian mời bạn ghé qua các kênh thông tin của BKMech dưới đây để tìm hiểu thêm nhé. Cám ơn bạn!
Website: http://www.bkmech.com.vn/
Youtube: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCLZ...tkpfuxs1JqspqQ
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/congtybkmech/

----------

